# Here's my supercharged M Coupe!



## number_six (Sep 7, 2002)

The engine bay:










New Kinesis wheels:










Brembo brakes (14" slotted):










lots of pics and videos of this car here


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

:thumbup: 

Nice choice of mods.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Whats the numbers with that beast supercharged? :yikes:


----------



## Woody (Apr 21, 2002)

Sweet!!! Just remember, you don't have a fan shroud now & watch that coolant hose running along the top of your radiator as I have seen them get eaten up.

Have fun.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

DAMN! :yikes: 

That must be a fun BMW to drive! :thumbup:


----------

